# My largest chainsaw mill experience



## Can8ianTimber (May 13, 2009)

I thought I would post some pictures of the largest log I have milled with a chainsaw. I was using a Husqvarna 3120xp and a 50" cannon bar and a 60" bar for the bigger slabs. I was able to cut about 3 slabs per chain before I had to get it sharpened. The log was 15' long and about 42" diamater. Lots of fun. 

Sorry I don't have any pictures in action but I was sawing solo most of the time. 

After the slabs were cut we wedged under them enough to get dowels in and rolled them down a ramp and up on to a trailer. It was quite a job since they were about 650 lbs each.


----------



## mtngun (May 13, 2009)

Awesome !!! What kind of wood is that ?


----------



## Woodsurfer (May 13, 2009)

Gorgeous slab! Make one heck of a coffee table... ..except for the 650 lb thing...


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 13, 2009)

Hard to tell from the pics, looks like Black Walnut?


----------



## gink595 (May 13, 2009)

Wow looks great, Have you finished milling it. Looks to be Black Walnut to me also


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 13, 2009)

Yeah it is black walnut. I got 9, 3" slabs out of it and it took me 3 evenings after work to get it done.


----------



## gink595 (May 13, 2009)

How many gallons of gas is that


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 13, 2009)

gink595 said:


> How many gallons of gas is that



It was one tank of fuel per slab. The 3120 holds 2.64 Pints in the tank so about 3.25 gallons. I could tell when my chain was getting dull b/c I would run out of gas before I was done with the cut. I deffinitly need to learn more about sharpening chains.

I really want to get some good rails like I have seen some guys using on this forum. I would also like to run with rails on the log for each cut so it makes it more consistant entering and exiting the cut. I am deffinitly learning a lot on this forum.


----------



## Daninvan (May 13, 2009)

Nice work! I've got a 50" bar on order from Walker's so I'm interested in your experience.

I've milled quite a bit of urban wood with my 36" bar, and the number one thing I have found helpful for keeping the bar sharp is to peel as much (i.e. ALL) the bark off before beginning the cut. I also notice that this is #1 on BobL's list of hints n tips.

Good luck, and keep those photos coming!

Dan


----------



## hazard (May 13, 2009)

cool pictures and incredible slab. Impressive

I have worked on oak logs that big with my 36" bar. I either have to cobble cut to fit the mill or turn the log repeatedly.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 13, 2009)

Daninvan said:


> Nice work! I've got a 50" bar on order from Walker's so I'm interested in your experience.
> 
> I've milled quite a bit of urban wood with my 36" bar, and the number one thing I have found helpful for keeping the bar sharp is to peel as much (i.e. ALL) the bark off before beginning the cut. I also notice that this is #1 on BobL's list of hints n tips.
> 
> ...



One thing I have wanted to try is to get one of those planer attachments that goes on the end of the bar for log home building. I thought that would work good for removing the bark and dirt. Do you remove it on the exit side as well or just the cutting side????


----------



## wavefreak (May 13, 2009)

Daninvan said:


> I also notice that this is #1 on BobL's list of hints n tips.



Can someone point me to this list?


----------



## huskymac (May 13, 2009)

*wavefreak*

Its the sticky at the top of the milling page.



Some MONSTER slabs! Very cool!


----------



## BobL (May 13, 2009)

Nice looking slabs there C8T!



Can8ianTimber said:


> It was one tank of fuel per slab. The 3120 holds 2.64 Pints in the tank so about 3.25 gallons. I could tell when my chain was getting dull b/c I would run out of gas before I was done with the cut. I deffinitly need to learn more about sharpening chains.



There's nothing like cutting big, hard wood to force you to learn how to sharpen properly. I am preparing a "How I sharpen" guide - I just need to shoot a couple of photos and I will post it on the sticky.



> I really want to get some good rails like I have seen some guys using on this forum. I would also like to run with rails on the log for each cut so it makes it more consistant entering and exiting the cut.



Yep and yep!


----------



## wavefreak (May 14, 2009)

huskymac said:


> Its the sticky at the top of the milling page.
> 
> 
> 
> Some MONSTER slabs! Very cool!



Oh. That list. I've only read it a bunch of times. I was hoping there was some super secret inside info.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 14, 2009)

BobL said:


> Nice looking slabs there C8T!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stipes (May 14, 2009)

*Great work!!!*

Nice slabs and I know that had to be so work doin that,,but fun!!!


----------

